# Model in the caslte of mesen



## xNatje (Mar 13, 2015)

Location: Castle of Mesen

Model: Sara Scarlet

Couture: Meldarion

Photography And Post Production: Natascha Mattens

Jewelry By: Natascha Mattens




Untitled by Natascha Mattens, on Flickr


Untitled by Natascha Mattens, on Flickr


Untitled by Natascha Mattens, on Flickr


Untitled by Natascha Mattens, on Flickr


Untitled by Natascha Mattens, on Flickr


Untitled by Natascha Mattens, on Flickr


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 13, 2015)

I like this but a few more of the actual place would of been awesome


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 13, 2015)

now mix this in with about 15 or so great dereliction shots and you are on to a winner, remember i never said less girl just more dereliction


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 14, 2015)

Makes a nice change from the usual derelict shots &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 14, 2015)

Is Mesen still there? If heard it had been demo'ed?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 14, 2015)

I always enjoy your posts, beautiful photography


----------



## xNatje (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll keep it in mind for the next time to but more decay in it ;-) 

And mesen is still alive for a little part, but not for long anymore. Demolishing will probably be next month.


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 20, 2015)

Beautiful


----------

